# Favorite Blends and their ratios



## Tnuscan (Jun 15, 2016)

Was just thinking how neat it would be for everyone to share their favorite blended wines and the ratios used when blending them. This would be so helpful, fun, and save a lot of us from making huge mistakes. Thanks in advance!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 15, 2016)

We have a thread started on this

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39865


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't see this. Thanks!


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 15, 2016)

Julie said:


> We have a thread started on this
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39865



I was thinking more of a simpler way like a thread with individual wines and ratios. 

Like:

Cab. Sauv. 90% / Merlot 10% 

Apple 70% / Peach 30% 

Not as much as a discussion thread , but a charted style??
Like the recipe thread is done.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 15, 2016)

Grenache 50% / Mourvedre 35% / Syrah 15%


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 15, 2016)

NorCal said:


> Grenache 50% / Mourvedre 35% / Syrah 15%



Perfecto!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 16, 2016)

We do a 80% Blueberry 20% Cab blend that's very popular around here. Roy


----------

